

Show HN: HTML5 canvas + Nokia-like snake game that follows you wherever you go - 1p1e1
http://1p1e1.tumblr.com/post/14921775251/webeater-follows-you-wherever-you-go

======
RobertKohr
Nokia-like ... I think that was based on the MS Basic implementation. :)

